# Moulin Rouge



## Teddie2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone gone?? is it worth it and is the neighborhood ok for going home at night 11pm by train?
My H and I really want to go but most of the shows are at 9PM the neighborhood I understand is a bit seedy so was not sure if it was safe to go home from there at night.. we will be staying near the Eiffel Tower area


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 26, 2012)

The one night that we decided to go a few years ago, we decided to buy a ticket at the door but it was sold out.  The street it is on is well lit and seemed safe enough to walk to and from the Metro station.  It did have some strip clubs and the like, with people out front trying to offer free drinks and such to go in, but just ignore them and they won't bother you.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 26, 2012)

We stayed in a bed and breakfast within walking distance of the Moulin Rouge, and we never had a problem walking around.  As was noted, there are some strip joints there, but they don't grab people off the street.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 26, 2012)

I've seen both the Moulin Rouge and the Lido.  We took a taxi to the MR and wandered around after the show until an empty taxi drove by...interesting area we found safe.  The Lido is on the Champs Ellyses and very safe...also a better show and food IMO.  Both are quite expensive but good memories.

Brian


----------



## bailey (Jan 31, 2012)

I was in Paris by myself and wanted to go to the Moulin Rouge so I staked it out during the day.  Stepping out of the metro, I was taken aback and thought there is no way I would venture here at night alone, so I ended up booking it with viator.  They picked me up from the timeshare, went with a group and returned home safely.  Had I been with a companion, I may have felt safer.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't think it was at all seedy when we were there in 2010.  NYC below Times Square in the 70's and 80's was more seedy to me than anywhere was in Paris now.

Have a great time.


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 31, 2012)

That description of NYC and Times square I can relate to. Thanks all I think we will venture out. Only going for the show way too late for us for dinner anyway
What is the Lido?  We are really going to MR because swell it's Paris like Times square is NY


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 1, 2012)

Teddie2 said:


> What is the Lido?


 
Here's info on the Lido.  It's in a very safe area.

http://www.lido.fr/


----------

